# Pmasters log



## powermaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Hopefully I can keep this log updated. As everyone has suggested in another thread I started I am going to focus on diet and try to gain some weight naturally before I run another cycle.
My age 45
Current weight 160lbs
Height 5'8 
Workout 4 days a week. I change this up about once a month.
Mon chest and bics
Tues legs
Wed off
Thur back and tris
Fri shoulders and what ever I feel I'm lacking normally bis

I did get some more accurate numbers
BMI  25.82
BMR 1595
Bf% 15.79

BMI Classification
18.5 or less	Underweight	Info	Treatment
18.5 to 24.99	Normal Weight	Info	Treatment
25 to 29.99	Overweight	Info	Treatment
30 to 34.99	Obesity (Class 1)	Info	Treatment
35 to 39.99	Obesity (Class 2)	Info	Treatment
40 or greater	Morbid Obesity	Info	Treatment

Looking at this chart I am overweight lmao

This was all taken from body fat calculator so not sure how accurate it is. Now according to this I need 2400-2750 to just maintain so I'm thinking 3500 I should gain.

Now I don't have a meal plan together just yet but I will be working with a guy here locally soon as I get this I will post it for input.

I will post pics as soon as I figure out how. I was hesitant on doing this but it will give a idea of what I'm working with. Looking forward to all comments good or bad


----------



## Seeker (Sep 14, 2013)

Bro it's a start. BMR is good and will point you in the right direction.  the hell with BMI. I would just go 500 over your bmr to start. Watch it and adjust accordingly.  according to the BMI I should be dead! LOL!!! pay no mind to the BMI.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey PowerMaster....I think a log is a good idea.  What are your goals and what is your cycle history?

Your pic is bit grainy, blurry, and hard to see most of your body.  However, you're to be commended for putting up something as most guys never put up anything.

Good luck on your journey and keep us posted!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 14, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey PowerMaster....I think a log is a good idea.  What are your goals and what is your cycle history?
> 
> Your pic is bit grainy, blurry, and hard to see most of your body.  However, you're to be commended for putting up something as most guys never put up anything.
> Good luck on your journey and keep us posted!



The pics on my phone are to large to up load and by the time I crop them down they was blurry and grainy.

As far as cycle history that's what put me back on getting my diet straight. Last two cycles I did not gain as much as what I should have do to my diet not be up to where I needed to make maximum gains. So for the next couple month I am concentrating on diet. My goal is to bulk and would like to be at least 175lbs or more of good muscle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2013)

smart move on holding back on the juice.traing and diet are more important get that down perfect then watch what the juice can do.It will be amazing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2013)

I am VERY glad to see this log up... Seeker is about your age, weighs 260 or so and has been bodybuilding since I was in diapers... He'll help you along. He was right to get you to figure your BMR. You can PM spongy and he'll make sure it's accurate as he can. 

Lets see some serious effort in the training too. Don't be afraid of heavy compound lifts! 

Good luck


----------



## powermaster (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Hey pob I read some on the gomad and sounds enteresting. Do you know some that have tried it and had success with it? I will get with spongy to double check those numbers.

Today has started off good. I will post at end of day to give a update. 
Thanks again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Thanks for the replies. Hey pob I read some on the gomad and sounds enteresting. Do you know some that have tried it and had success with it? I will get with spongy to double check those numbers.
> 
> Today has started off good. I will post at end of day to give a update.
> Thanks again



I know quite a few that have had great success with it. Stock up and start chugging!!!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok today was ok. Did not really count cal but just ate as much as I could.
8:00
4 eggs 
1/2 cup oatmeal
Peanut butter on toast
16oz of whole milk

12:30
Fish cod two filets 
One bag of steamed broc with cheese sauce 
8oz whole milk

2:30
Protein shake

4:30
We had a bday get together
Had mex food
Two chicken enchiladas beans and rice water


7:30
16oz whole milk protein shake


9:00
Just a small snack
Peanut butter with honey sandwich 

Not perfect by know means but I felt like it was a good start.

No workout today either.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 15, 2013)

Today was just a repeat of yesterday. So nothing to really report.
The new sight looks good will take getting use to but I like it.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

If possible you should get a meal between 8 & 12:30.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 16, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> If possible you should get a meal between 8 & 12:30.



When u say meal do mean a actual meal or something smaller?


----------



## BoBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

Where you at in OK Powermaster ?? My parents are both from there.....Muskogee & Locust Grove....~Bo


----------



## powermaster (Sep 16, 2013)

BoBoy said:


> Where you at in OK Powermaster ?? My parents are both from there.....Muskogee & Locust Grove....~Bo



Duncan which is about 75 south of okc. I am east of Muskogee


----------



## BoBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

I know it well......I lived all over OK before moving to Oregon........still go back every few years , own 6 acres in Muskogee. ~Bo


----------



## BoBoy (Sep 16, 2013)

Yea BMI calculators are useless for bodybuilders , we always weigh more than is recommended . I use the online "Army Fat Calculator" ,just Google it ; it is much more accurate , it takes your neck & waist size in consideration as well as your age/height/weight. ~Bo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Ok today was ok. Did not really count cal but just ate as much as I could.
> 8:00
> 4 eggs
> 1/2 cup oatmeal
> ...



You using an app to track this? What were the macro totals for each meal and the day? 

Here is a typical day for me just to give you an idea as to how my meals look:

Meal 1 7am
14 egg whites
1 cup oats or 2 blueberry egg-o waffles
Massive quantity of coffee
1 package pop tarts

Meal 2 11am
8oz ground beef w/ taco spice
1 large white potato
1 package pop tarts

Meal 3 3PM
10oz chicken thighs in korean BBQ sauce
1 cup of white rice
Chocolate Animal Crackers

On drive to gym
1 package of graham crackers
50mg of dbol 

During Training (double this when using pre workout slin)
2 bottles ghey2raid
2 Scoops Whey Isolate
1 Package Pop Tarts

Post Workout
10oz Steak Sammich on a sesame bagel
Tortilla Chips with reduced fat sharp cheddar and jalapenos 
8oz low fat milk
Cake/Ice Cream

Just before bed
Medium sized tub of black cherry or blueberry greek yogurt.  I think its 2 cups? I don't know I just eat the whole thing. 


Note the complete lack of vegetables  But also the fact that I weigh my food to the exact ounce. This way when things are going awry and I complain to spongy and he asks me what I'm eating, I can tell him EXACTLY what I'm eating. Also keep in mind that you don't have to have 6 meals. You can have 1, 3 or 17. Does not matter at all. Just keep in mind you have a target number of cals (what is your maintenance cals by the way?) and eating them in 1 meal is not possible or sucks balls.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2013)

He mentioned his maintainence to be around 2400-2700. I suggested he start by increasing that by 500. We have no idea and I'm pretty sure he doesn't either know how many he's been averaging. I'd like to add that this should be a slow steady process. Take your time, let your system adjust to accepting those extra calories slowly.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

powermaster said:


> When u say meal do mean a actual meal or something smaller?



Pretty much anything you could get down.  I'd shoot for something 200-500 cals.  Even something like a greek yogurt & a piece of fruit for example.


----------



## RedLang (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh man this is what god eats.

I got hungry just looking at the pop tarts and chocolate crackers and cake and ice cream.



PillarofBalance said:


> You using an app to track this? What were the macro totals for each meal and the day?
> 
> Here is a typical day for me just to give you an idea as to how my meals look:
> 
> ...


----------



## powermaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Seeker said:


> He mentioned his maintainence to be around 2400-2700. I suggested he start by increasing that by 500. We have no idea and I'm pretty sure he doesn't either know how many he's been averaging. I'd like to add that this should be a slow steady process. Take your time, let your system adjust to accepting those extra calories slowly.



Correct I have know idea what my cal intake is. And the  maintanece cals came from a online calculator.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> You using an app to track this? What were the macro totals for each meal and the day?
> 
> Here is a typical day for me just to give you an idea as to how my meals look:
> 
> ...


 
No app. So is there a good one you use? Maintenance cal 2400-  2700 as seeker suggested I added 500 to that and hope to increase hat slowly


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2013)

I use livestrong . Great app!! There is a phone app version and a net version.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 18, 2013)

Downloaded live strong app and tracked cal intake. I mad the 3000 cal but don't think my protein intake was where I needed and fat intake maybe to high. Not sure how it calculates protein , carbs and fat but showed 25%protein 44%fat and 31%carbs. I am sure this is not good but working on it. 

Today was leg day
Leg press
Hack squats
Leg extensions
Leg curls
Calf raises
No longer able to do squats doc recommend but still do light weight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Downloaded live strong app and tracked cal intake. I mad the 3000 cal but don't think my protein intake was where I needed and fat intake maybe to high. Not sure how it calculates protein , carbs and fat but showed 25%protein 44%fat and 31%carbs. I am sure this is not good but working on it.
> 
> Today was leg day
> Leg press
> ...



Why can't you squat?


----------



## powermaster (Sep 18, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why can't you squat?



I have a curvature in my spine have for years. It not that I really can't but when I do I go very light on the weight.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice log, PM. Idk about you but working and being married is busy. I cook 75% of my weeks food in one day (usually 5-6 days worth). It's takes me about 1.5 hours to prep, cook, and store it away. The other 25% is my shakes and sandwhiches. I LOVE not washing dishes everyday lol.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 19, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> Nice log, PM. Idk about you but working and being married is busy. I cook 75% of my weeks food in one day (usually 5-6 days worth). It's takes me about 1.5 hours to prep, cook, and store it away. The other 25% is my shakes and sandwhiches. I LOVE not washing dishes everyday lol.


I think that's a good way of preparing your week. I have been working my way to that. Right know I prepare about two days meals.  This live strong app has really helped to know how many cals I intake , what foods have in them as for as protein,carbs, fats etc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2013)

powermaster said:


> I have a curvature in my spine have for years. It not that I really can't but when I do I go very light on the weight.



Scoliosis? My training partner has that. Doesn't stop him from squatting, but it will cause some cramps on occasion which can sort of shut him down for the day.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Scoliosis? My training partner has that. Doesn't stop him from squatting, but it will cause some cramps on occasion which can sort of shut him down for the day.


 Most of the time I play it by how my back feels. I start off light 185 usually. Then go up till my back says stop. 225 + is about it. I can't do this every leg day but always hit the leg press.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 19, 2013)

It would appear that you are no stranger to Pop-tart treats.  Yum....!

:32 (19):



PillarofBalance said:


> You using an app to track this? What were the macro totals for each meal and the day?
> 
> Here is a typical day for me just to give you an idea as to how my meals look:
> 
> ...


----------



## powermaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It has been a week now stepped on the scale and up 4 lbs. is it poss to gain that fast? Been steady on the 3000 cal. Now that I prepare my meals in advance I know what has to be consumed in a day to get the 3000. I have added more chicken and fish to the day also. This has been a change in daily routine habits but has been worth it.


----------



## Jada (Sep 22, 2013)

Good job power on getting ur nutrition on point


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2013)

You've gained 4 lbs this past week because you ate consistently all week and you are probably holding some water from some the food you've been eating. Right now you have to go through a trial basis to figure out what macros work best for you. I hope you connect with the person you said that would help you figure that out. This 4lbs a week can't go on, It better not  or you're gonna end up fat!! Lol!! the goal I'd like to see is a steady 1b a week until you hit your goal.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 23, 2013)

Seeker said:


> You've gained 4 lbs this past week because you ate consistently all week and you are probably holding some water from some the food you've been eating. Right now you have to go through a trial basis to figure out what macros work best for you. I hope you connect with the person you said that would help you figure that out. This 4lbs a week can't go on, It better not  or you're gonna end up fat!! Lol!! the goal I'd like to see is a steady 1b a week until you hit your goal.



Yes i have been working with this guy at the gym on my nutrition he has not mentioned macros yet but i will hit him about them. I hope to get on a more solid plan soon.  The 4 lbs in a week i was concerned about cause I'm not wanting fat. 
Today is chest and bis and going up on the weight 10lbs and see how that goes.


----------



## DF (Sep 23, 2013)

powermaster said:


> Yes i have been working with this guy at the gym on my nutrition he has not mentioned macros yet but i will hit him about them. I hope to get on a more solid plan soon.  The 4 lbs in a week i was concerned about cause I'm not wanting fat.
> Today is chest and bis and going up on the weight 10lbs and see how that goes.



Stay consistant with the meals & you will grow.  Don't worry too much about the fat.  Your calorie intake really isn't that much & you are only 160lbs.  You may gain a little fat but you will be much better off in the gain of muscle.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 25, 2013)

Mon was chest and tris and went up on the weight on bench 225 x 3 x 10-12 reps.
Diet is staying consistent but weight was down some 162lbs


----------



## powermaster (Oct 1, 2013)

Been out of pocket for a few days and have not had time to post much lately. Weight has been on a steady uphill climb last weigh was 166. Diet is getting better everyday. Still working on cutting out some of the fats I eat. I have realty been pushing the weights going up even if its just 5lbs.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 14, 2013)

Finally got internet back on. Verizion really got me on my mobile gigs no more unlimited. But any way things are looking good. Eating like a starving fool


----------



## powermaster (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok hopefully I'm back for awhile. Sorry it been forever since I posted but between the job training and wife's health and surgurys  I have just been out of pocket. Any way things are still going great weight is  to like 168 to 172 just fluctuates back and forth and been this way for the the last week. It's been a hit and miss with the gym but going when things permit me to.


----------



## powermaster (Nov 20, 2013)

The last two weeks or so I have developed a sharp pain on one side of my left elbow where the bicep and forearm meet and also my left shoulder. I really notice it when i rerack the weight i have come off the weight slow if that makes since. Really strange because I have had no accidents or any thing like that. I have no idea why this has suddenly come up. I may go to the doc and get it checked out


----------



## powermaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok so I have been on this 3000 + cal diet for a few month now and has been great made gains but they are now slowly tapering off. Sitting at about 175lbs. Would like some advice now on if you think I would be ready for  a dbol test and deca cycle this will be my actual 3 cycle. I done some trading for some NAND deca here awhile back. Now I need test cyp. I have dbol left from last cycle that I did not use. So what I would like to know is if I go this way what would dosages be? I also know deca is hard to recover from so a good pct needs to be lined out. I also have Nolvadex on hand and one bottle of hcg. Any way just needing some advice on this so I can start getting it lined out.


----------



## DF (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice you've gained 15lbs since the start of this log.  How's your BF looking?  What are your goals for your next cycle?


----------



## powermaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Still would like to bulk I would like to hit the 200lb mark. I have not really checked  bf but would say 12% maybe


----------



## Seeker (Feb 3, 2014)

PM you now have a good understanding of how to utilize your diet and I would hope training as well. I say go for it if that's what you want. Get some bloods done first. I've ran that cycle a few times over the years and most recently last summer. You can't go wrong with that choice for putting on mass. Just remember as your weight goes up you will need to recalculate your BMR and TDE because your calorie intake will also have to go up.


----------



## DF (Feb 3, 2014)

I still think you can get more natty gains but bumping your diet.  The 15lbs is great!  You are going to need to bump your cals anyway even if starting a cycle.  I'd hit up Spongy to look over your diet before doing another cycle.  Dbol/test/deca is a great cycle btw.


----------



## powermaster (Feb 3, 2014)

I could shot for more natty gains but I am so wanting to get back on. You know how that is lol
This is what I was thinking
1-4 dbol 40mg Ed
1-16 deca 400mg wk
1-18 test 600mg wk
I have 5000iu of hcg or one bottle
And novla 20mg caps 60 caps but not real sure how to incorporate the hcg and Nolvadex.
Also have AI in case. 
So what do I need to change or maybe add


----------



## DF (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a good cycle.  I don't know much about pct because I don't need to do that.  If you don't get answers here reach out to one of the guys for advice on your pct.


----------

